# another transplanted yankee in GA



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome to the board Rich. I am pretty near you, Cedartown. Hope you enjoy AT. Make sure you visit Mutantville while you are looking around. A fun place for sure


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2006)

man look at all these GA folks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Rich. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard and hope you enjoy your stay .. .. Stop by Martins Wild Extremes link below and give us a shout out also.....:wink:


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 24, 2006)

is this the same Jim Thompson from Woodie's , the one with the...uh:embara: ...foot fetish?:wink:


----------

